# Friday Pics



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

East Matagorda sunrise

Sargent Beach sunset

Ballplayers

:biggrin:


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*NICE BROTHER...*


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

*Cell Phone pics*

1. My son found my tools.
2. He played hard this day.
3. Amberjack and Snapper with Ceviche mix on top
4. Amberjack and Snapper, with some Yellowfin on the side
5. Sunrise offshore
6. My lovely


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Sure is nice having a back yard finally.


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Here are some from thru the years*

Sorry if any of these are repost, I am not at the office and not real sure what I posted last time.

Brian


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

Toledo Bend Sunrise - 10.17.2010


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

Pre-sunrise Galveston Bay, Seabrook Tuesday morning...


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*Nascar April 2008*

I have lots of picts for the races these are for 2008 at Ft. Worth


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

My Katelyn going to her Jr. year homecoming game.
We call the boy "Red Killa"!!!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Lucy and Jo Jo

Martin 6th on the Nationwide money list

Rig near Palacios


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

back at the ranch with clients...

a little of the good stuff with some piggies in the backbround (between the cup and CR bottle)

elk

sunset in south texas (look close enough, there is a elk in the middle by the water)


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

East Matty last Monday


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

- Saw the Green Peace boat a couple weeks ago in ship channel...don't know what they were there for...they weren't too fond of me getting close to take pics
- Galveston Sunrise
- Take-off


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Latest toy I bought for the wife and kids. (pop-up)


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

fishinKat said:


> - Saw the Green Peace boat a couple weeks ago in ship channel...don't know what they were there for...*they weren't too fond of me getting close to take pics*
> - Galveston Sunrise
> - Take-off


Just tell 'em you're French....

:mpd:

Okay.

Took Fatfisherman his brother Nate and my son fishing sunday. No pics of Mike. 
My son's first black drum. His biggest fish mostly on his own, too. He had a blast, the boy loves to fish.










Took the kids on a bike ride to the park last night. Furthest he's ridden under his own power. The girl rode in the trailer.










Chick fil a. Daddy's girl ain't shy.










Shipping misadventures. Contents were undamaged, though


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*Last weekend*

1. Going on a go cart ride
2. New Texans jersey. "I want one with a 5 and a 6 on it"
3. Pumpkin patch


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Made a trip to Baton Rouge this past weekend to hang out with some friends and catch the game
1 Pre-game tailgate
2 Golden band from Tiger Land at the begining of the game
3 Haltime


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

1.and 2. and 6.
Butterflies in the back Yard:butterfly


3.and 4. day at the zoo
5. Texas Music Park _ New Braunfels,Texas

Hope everyone has a great weekend! I'm headed to Plantersville this weekend...Should have some interesting new photos next Friday!


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

1. my son and his gar
2. my baby girl
3-6 mini pinschers


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

A few from recent fishing trips and the last one is one pound away from losing 50 pounds since May 17. Only 35 more to go. That Ling Dad caught was the perfect size for fillets and Farmer Jim's King was huge.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Levi's first varsity touchdown. In the Alamo Dome against reigning 5A state champs Abilene no less.

With MrsG and his sis at last Friday's homecoming.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*recent adventures*

Some recent ones in my world.

1. Middle kid syndrome! lol Goofing off during pregame.

2. no more goofing off. Chunkin the rock!

3. someone got a sticker for being good while daddy GLADLY cast his vote!

4. Dry weather and Fall temps in T-bay mean good late night snacks for me and the guys on shift.

5. Lack of rain has everyone looking for water. We had an uninvited swimmer.

6. Sometimes a pic just presents itself. In my all time favorites folder. My oldest waiting on that thump on the other end.

Z


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Baby girl got her ears pierced for her 4th birthday...Daddy's princess is growing up. sad2sm

Bubba - aka Wesley just woke up this morning drewling so bad I had to take a pic. Boy's about to cut some teeth and is MISERABLE.


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

My Brother invited me and my 2 year old out for his first boat ride and bull red fishing. The last picture is my daughter playing in the backyard.


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

*Brazoria County Fair*

Here is my Little boy showing his first Steer. He wan Champion Light Weight Exotic Steer


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

some quick shots from our Cabo trip.


----------



## mcmahanb (Oct 24, 2005)

1. My baby girl, Scout
2. My son, Ethan, while being filmed for the Outdoors & Fishin' TV show.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Pics*

Pics of my wifes 2010 CCA STAR Kingfish and her boat she won.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Kansas City- Business MTG Train Ride
X2
Union Station-Bar
Union Station-Ceiling
I left the house for the day and my wife said here ya go. Anybody have a trailer I could borrow?-LOL


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*My Contribution*

1. My Girl....Mrs. Personality! Sure do miss that little thing.
2. Don't know who is bathing who...but everybody is wet!
3. Butterfly
4. Happy Dawg!
5. Boy Ballin' it up.
6. TreeRat

Dale


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

At the Woodlands for Nickleback last weekend..


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

SHARKATHON 2010!!!!!

my lady's new surf rod I had wrapped, she won the blank as door prize in 2008... my boy, shark bait piling itself up under the truck, hahaha...


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Grand Daughter ...The Boss!


----------



## bklem (May 12, 2006)

Mont said:


> A few from recent fishing trips and the last one is one pound away from losing 50 pounds since May 17. Only 35 more to go. That Ling Dad caught was the perfect size for fillets and Farmer Jim's King was huge.


Dang, our starting point was exactly the same (385#) and lost the first 25# quick but boy it has been slow-actually non-existent-since. Don't want to hijack the thread but would like to know how you are doing it?


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*mine*

1. Kids at Longhorn Cavern
2. Spicewood...through my daughter's eye. They loved them some Spicewood. We'll be going back


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*Attaching pics would help*



Cowboy1uhB said:


> 1. Kids at Longhorn Cavern
> 2. Spicewood...through my daughter's eye. They loved them some Spicewood. We'll be going back


Try again.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Apartment above the birthing stalls at an Arabian harse ranch in Hockley

View of the birthing stalls from the apartment

Hay barns

Resident Canadas on one of the lakes

Northern visitors visiting the Canadas! :smile:


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Last weekend...not much else was caught except a buzz.
Bored flying
New pup
Just thought this was funny.
What Im drinking this weekend.
Someone left me a suprise on monday.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/IMG00142-20101016-1010.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/IMG00104-20100928-1042.jpghttp://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/IMG00106-20100928-1117.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/IMG00112-20100928-1334.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/IMG00114-20100928-1334.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/IMG00126-20101007-1712.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/IMG00128-20101007-1717.jpghttp://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/photo-1.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/IMG00095-20100917-1636.jpg
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y66/itsporkchop*****es/IMG00144-20101018-0844.jpg


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Just one this week.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

My birthday fishing trip this Tuesday. Beautiful weather on the LLM and not another boat in sight all day 

Pics from the zoo


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

Bairds Bayou just out of 3 mile cut








My ex fishing partner and me a few months ago lol


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

my wife (the one who is always right) and i (the one that isn't) getting ready for a session of kick arse


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

1)joe crab shack on seawall already going back up whatever it will be now.2)rough on the beach today3) old brick road under seawall blvd. after they striped it.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

hull smasher


----------

